# Barrett Jackson on Speed



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I was just curious if I was the only looney car guy that is planning on watching all 39 hours of coverage. I watched all 5 hours last night (probably 3 1/2 with Tivo) I love not having to watch commercials anymore! There was a matching numbers 70 El Camino SS that went for 20K that was a bargin. I have been saying for years that the early 80's trans am and camaro's were going to get expensive soon. A 7800 mile smokey and the bandit trans am went for almost 70K last night! With the 10% buyers premium and the seller paying 8% on each sale they are cleaning up!


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

all 5 for me last night -this morning (dvr) i liked the 69 el cameno and the red pontiac (30s i think) some rel good buys i thought. i did like the truck chopper that took guts to build and drive.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Could you even imagine flooring that thing? Did you see the size of the pumkin on that trike? I wouldn't have the stones to drive it.... I think I am a resto-mod guy myself. Another 5 hours tonight tick, tick, tick.....


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Last nights episode was sort of ho hum, nothing that was to exciting until the last car of the night. It was a 70 chevelle ls6 ss with 51K orginial miles, numbers matching, it was a survivor car. It went for around 50K to much for my blood but box that car for 10 more years and you could triple your investment! I think my wife is already sick of it and I still have 29 more hours of coverage! There is the palm beach one in March, but alot of old 1930's cars I could care less about. Show me some vettes, chevelles, chargers, cuda's, and anything that makes 400 h.p.


----------

